# Indian Summer



## mitch (27. Sep. 2008)

hallo freunde der schönen bilder,

ich habe das thema Indian Summer genannt, weil herbst hört sich schon fast nach winter an 

so nun postet nun mal fleißig eure schönsten "Indian Summer" bilder

 

mehr kann ich im moment leider noch nicht bieten, die bäume haben noch zuviel grün


----------



## Joachim (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Moin Mitch,

öhm  - Modelleisenbahn? Wenn ja, dann sind das coole Bäume dafür. Wenn nein, dann stimmt mit deiner Kameraeinstellung was nicht ...


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo joachim,

ja es schaut schon seltsam aus, aber ich hoffe die kleine zeichnung kann es erklären


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

die ersten herbstnebel


----------



## Joachim (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hast Recht, wenn man genauer hinschaut siehts doch zu echt aus für ne Modelleisenbahn  
Der Sand/Schotter/Dreck im Vordergrund hat mich "nervös" gemacht


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Servus Joachim

 





das ist doch ein Acker


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Servus Mitch

   

Genial wie du die Nebelstimmung eingefangen hast


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo leute,

die bäume bekommen langsam farbe:

   


und die ersten herbststürme fegen ums haus


----------



## Joachim (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

@Mitch
Wiedermal schöne Bilder  Aber der Herbst wird doch erst noch ... 

@Helmut
 ich wees - aber unsere Acker sind nich so knerpelig


----------



## Conny (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Mitch,

das ist nur ein kleines Bäumchen vor einer Baumschule. Aber der Himmel dahinter war beeindruckend. Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, ob Baum- oder Himmel-Foto 

 

@ Joachim  was bedeutet: knerpelig


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

ein paar bilder von heute,


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hi mitch...

leider kommt auf diesen Bildern nicht der Indian Summer zum vorschein,
sondern die wunderschöne Färbung der Fichten kommt vom Borkenkäfer... 

 

die Folge ist einfach frustrierend für viele Menschen hier, und den angrenzenden Mittelgebirgen...

 

hoffentlich können das, unsere Enkel mal bestaunen...

 

wollte dein Thema nicht zerstören, ist mir neulich nur so bei der Abholzung der Bäume...:evil  im Gedanken zum Thema Herbst, durch den Kopf gegangen.
Laubwälder sind hier eher selten, Monokultur hatte Vorrang.


----------



## karsten. (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo


----------



## Inken (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Diese Bilder brauchen keine Überschrift, sie sprechen einfach für sich...

Wunderschön! Besonders Bild Nr.2!


----------



## Conny (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

@Inken der Hexenhut steht Dir aber gut  
@karsten. ich bin immer wieder begeistert von den Wurzeln, die bei Euch da so herumstehen  Man könnte meinen, dass das wilde Pferde sind  toll
@Jochen manchmal denke ich, dass die Natur einfach zurückschlägt! Wundert Dich noch irgendetwas, wenn hier allen Ernstes der Einsatz von Kampfstoffen am heimischen Gartenteich diskutiert wird :crazy


----------



## Inken (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

@ Conny  ...gell?


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo karsten,


wo machst du den immer diese tollen bilder


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

@ Karsten,

wieder mal sehr schöne Bilder von dir... 

sag mal, sind die Bilder aktuell ?

Wenn ja, könntest du mir doch eine Wurzel aus dem Schlamm ziehen, 
ich würde dir auch nen Satz Gummistiefel dafür spendieren...  

@ Conny,

ja leider, ich denke mal die Erderwärmung schlägt die nächsten Jahre zu, der __ Käfer wird sich richtig wohlfühlen...


----------



## karsten. (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo

die Bilder sind vom Sonntag 
Baustelle stundenweise geschwänzt  

 

da bedarf es mehr als Gummistiefel  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5

einmal bin ich schon bis zur Hüfte weggewesen
meiner Frau ihr Blutdruck steigt nach Jahren noch 
schon wenn wir da vorbeifahren  

die Wurzeln sind immer noch im Boden verankert
ohne Säge geht da gar nix 

hättest eher was sagen müssen !
habe am alten Teich ein paar zurück gelassen   

mfG


----------



## Trautchen (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Ihr, na dann will ich auch mal.

Ein herbstlicher Gruß vom Wochenende aus meiner Wohnidylle...

    
   

Ich konnte mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden. Dafür müßt Ihr Euch jetzt alle ansehen...


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hi Karsten...

und ich dachte immer du bist der Mac Gyver im grünen Herzen Deutschlands... 

aber deiner Frau zuliebe, verzichte ich natürlich gerne... 

@ Anke,

da hast du aber sehr gut die Stimmung eingefangen...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Mer hädden da aach nooch ebes: Intjen Sammä uff rhoihessisch:


         


         


 ​

a jo, hädde mer fascht vergesse: alle Bildsche sin von Sonndach


----------



## Inken (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*



Die Bilder: stimmungsvoll, warm, wunderschön!   

Der Dialekt: äußerst herzerfrischend!


----------



## Trautchen (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo, solche Farben kann nur der Herbst machen.  

Ich liebe dieses Licht...


----------



## Burkhard (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Ich habe hier sehr schöne Stimmungsbilder gesehen.... 

Da möchte ich mal meine Version loslassen.....







Herzliche Grüße ins Ländle , Burkhard


----------



## Inken (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

 Ist das schön!!!

Darf ich mir das klauen, als Desktop-Oberfläche?


----------



## Conny (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

diese Herbst-Bilder sind wirklich . ALLE!


----------



## Burkhard (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das schön!!!
> 
> Darf ich mir das klauen, als Desktop-Oberfläche?




Wenn Du mein Spinnennetz meinst.......geht klar

LG, Burkhard


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

so sah es die letzten tage bei uns aus:


----------



## Dodi (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo zusammen,

das sind ja alles ganz tolle Bilder! 

Eine große Bitte an Euch:
Es wäre schön, wenn einige davon noch in den Fotokalender für den Herbst, kämen.


----------



## HaMaKi (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

...und hier ein paar frische Bilder von unserer Eifelwanderung gestern

        
     

Viele Grüsse   Marita & Harry


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo,

leider hab ich zur zeit nicht immer sonnenschein zur verfügung  , deshalb müsst ihr euch mit meinen herbstnebeln begnügen


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo,

heute morgen war es richtig kalt, fast 0°C - gefühlte -10°C  
der winter lässt grüßen - aber nachmittags dann wieder angehnehme 15°C


----------



## mitch (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

noch was von heute:


----------



## mitch (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

bestes herbstwetter an allerheiligen - 18°C


----------



## Conny (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Mitch,

 das ist ja unglaublich, wie produktiv Du bist. Ich finde super toll, dass Du uns an Deinen Spaziergängen mit dem Hund teilhaben läßt.
Es sind abwechslungsreiche Fotos. Die Detailaufnahmen finde ich sehr schön! Auch der Wechsel von Hoch- zu Querformat paßt immer sehr gut zum Motiv.
Der Baumstamm (Mitte, vorletzte Reihe) hat es mir angetan. Interessante Perspektive.


----------



## Joachim (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Wasn hier los?! 

@Mitch
Wenn du so weiter machst, führ ich ein Speicherplatzlimit für Fotos ein   sonst platzt irgendwann der Server .

Aaaaandererseits - wenn es dir schon die Bäume angetan haben, wie wärs, sortier doch mal nach Baumart, dann haben wir gleich wieder ein paar schöne Bilder für unser neues Lexikon (das für nach ende November  )...  

Schöne Bilder! Weitermachen.


----------



## axel (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

ich hab auch noch Fotos 








Foto 
Foto  Foto  Foto 

Lg
axel


----------



## mitch (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Indian Summer*

noch ist ja herbst


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo,

es geht wieder los mit dieser "jahreszeit" 

   

   


 und schon wieder fast ein teichjahr vorbei


----------



## Trautchen (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

 

ich will das gar nicht sehen, mir ist noch nach Sommer...


----------



## expresser (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

mir auch, aber die Fotos sind so schön!toll


----------



## ron (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*



> ich will das gar nicht sehen, mir ist noch nach Sommer...



Guck da jetzt nicht hin Anke! 

Heute hatten wir zum ersten mal Eis auf dem Teich und anschliessend Graupel. Auf den Passübergangen werden jetzt Winterreifen empfolen (nach zum Teil schweren Unfällen)

Noch bin ich nicht zum unseren "Hausberg" hochgefahren, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es jetzt so aussieht:

 

(Die Qualität des Bildes ist ja so lala; en Scan vom Dia)

LG aus Norwegen

Ron


----------



## Trautchen (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Zu spät!!!!





Aber tolles Foto!


----------



## paper (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Noch nicht ganz herbstlich eher Spätsommer!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Zwei kleine Bilder vom nach der Wahlspaziergang am Sonntag.


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

leider war an diesem baum der indianer schon ab


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Bevor es November wird und damit richtig grausig, hier noch ein paar Indian Summer Fotos!


----------



## axel (31. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Suni 

Sehr schöne Herbstfotos 

Ich werd auch mal eins zeigen 

 


lg
axel


----------



## BonnieundClyde (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hier ein paar Impressionen aus Canada

Leider war das Wetter bei den meisten Aufnahmen bewölkt und trübe, somit kommen die Farben nicht so toll zur Geltung. Die Farben wurden nicht nachträglich verfälscht, es sieht wirklich so aus hier.

New Brunswick

   
   

Prince Edward Island

 

Naigara River, Ontario


----------



## toschbaer (1. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Sehr schöne Impressionen von Euch!!  

Ich zeig mal Farbe!!  

 

 

 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## axel (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*


----------



## mitch (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

ganz kurz vor sonenuntergang

 

mal sehen ob morgen wieder so ein tolles licht ist


----------



## axel (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Ein Liebespaar beim Sonntagsspaziergang 

 

Natürlich im Herbstgewand 

lg
axel




 1.707.986.468.052


----------



## Trautchen (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

... mit Kind an der Hand!  

lol


----------



## axel (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Gut beobachtet Anke 

Hier noch ein paar Herbstfotos.

        
        

lg
axel


----------



## mitch (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

das licht war grade so gut


----------



## Inken (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo ihrs!

Der Herbst kann also doch schön sein!  Auf euren Fotos ist er es alle mal! 
Wenn ich allerdings hier aus dem Fenster sehe..  Echt norddeutsches Schietwetter. 

Aber irgendwann schien auch hier ganz kurz die Sonne! 

   
   
 ​
 hmm.., in echt waren die Farben bunter..


----------



## rut49 (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Inken,

, noch "röter" ???, geht doch gar nicht 

LG aus dem Lipperland zur Eismeerküste Regina


----------



## Inken (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Regina!

Nee, du hast recht, der __ Ahorn war schon unverschämt rot! 

GLG von der Eismeerküste zurück ins Lipperland!


----------



## axel (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Mitch und Inken 

Sehr schöne Fotos habt Ihr da eingestellt 
Der Herbst ist doch ne schöne Jahreszeit .

         

         

Nächstes Jahr um die Zeit gibts dann weitere Herbstfotos von mir 

lg
axel


----------



## Inken (8. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Danke, Axel! 

Aber auch deine Bilder sind wunderschön, besonders das letzte! Das nenne ich 'Goldenen Herbst'! 
Inzwischen hat sich das Laub bei uns fast komplett verabschiedet, sogar die Mörderkastanie in Nachbars Garten ist naggisch. Allein die Buchen zieren sich noch! Aber nicht mehr lange, und das Netz kann wieder vom Teich verschwinden. 

Aber auch das Bild von Ron ist atemberaubend! Er ist uns aber ja auch von der Jahreszeit her um vier Wochen voraus und kann ein bisschen Winter in die Herbstbilder zaubern!

Und wenn man sich die Bilder von Elisa und Thomas anschaut, weiß man, woher der Ausdruck "Indian Summer" kommt, toll!

Aber auch bei Mitch sehen die bunten Herbstwälder herrlich aus. Hier bei uns auf dem platten Land kriegt man solche Aufnahmen wohl nur aus dem Helicopter hin!


----------



## karsten. (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Moin

diesmal leider ohne Pferde und Sonne 

schönes HerbstWE


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hi Karsten,
wenn auch ohne Sonne... dafür mit tollem Altholz.
Damit könnte man den Teich umzu herrlich dekorieren und das eine oder andere Stück super bepflanzen


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

hallo,

jetzt geht´s wieder los mit den tollen farben


----------



## Silko-Werner (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Mitch
Hä Herbst? Wie jetzt.Bei mir fängt grad meine Sommer-Tamariske an zu blühen,komisch,komisch!


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Servus Mitch

Ja, ja ... jetzt wird`s wieder "Goldern" ....

Schöne Bilder 

Meine Felsenbirne hat schon fast das ganze Laub abgeworfen


----------



## axel (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Freunde der wundervollen Herbstfarben 

Wie versprochen hab ich auch 2010 wieder neue Herbstfotos für Euch 

Schaut mal 

           

         

Ich hoffe sie gefallen Euch :beten

Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Herbstfotos .Mitch und Karsten haben ja schon tolle Fotos gezeigt

lg 
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Ganz Klasse Axel 

Der Herbst hat die schönsten Farben des Jahres, da kommen selbst die Blüten im Frühjahr nicht mit finde ich.
Unsere Ahorne sind nun Knallrot, einfach Wunderschön


----------



## Inken (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Tolle Bilder, Axel! 

Der Herbst zaubert alles in warme Farben und lässt die Bäume leuchten!

Und das Gemüse..


----------



## axel (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Inken 

Sehen ja echt toll aus die Kürbisse  
Wies konservieren geht weist Du ja .
Mit Essig einreiben . Dann über Nacht mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen .
Und am nächsten Tag mit Haarlack von innen einsprühen .


lg
axel


----------



## Inken (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Cool!!

Ich habe nur mit Haarspray eingesprüht, danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Inken (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Unsere Ahorne sind nun Knallrot, einfach Wunderschön



Bei uns auch, das eindeutig schönste Herbstkleid!
 ​


----------



## axel (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Inken

Sehr schöne Farbe hat Dein Ahorn !
Bei meinem Ahorn sind die Blätter schon unten und haben ne gelbe Farbe.
Schönes Foto !
Ich mach heut Nachmittag ne Fahrradtour . Mal sehen ob mir noch schöne Herbstfotos gelingen .

lg
axel


----------



## ron (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Ich gebe zu:

von Indian Summer kann hier nicht mehr die Rede sein, aber ein paar Bildchen wollte ich noch mal zeigen. Bin einfach nicht dazu gekommen, die früher ein zu stellen.

     



LG

Ron


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Wow 

Immer wieder schön 


197 Tage noch, dann bin ich auch wieder dort


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Wow Ron, was für tolle Bilder!
Mehr, mehr, mehr


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

jeep , einfach toll ... irgendwann kommen wir mal alle zum Einewochelang TT bei Ron. Und Uwe, was machstn Du da ? *neugier*


----------



## ron (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*



> einfach toll ... irgendwann kommen wir mal alle zum Einewochelang TT bei Ron.



Das wäre ne tolle Idee....aber das Bier musst ihr selbst mitbringen.



Ron


----------



## Limnos (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Noch zwei Herbstimpressionen


----------



## MichaelHX (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

War eigentlich nur ein Kamera und Objektivtest.

Nikon D700 mit Objektiv 24-70 2,8.

Gefiel mir aber trotzdem.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Conny (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

auch von mir mal eine Herbstimpression


----------



## axel (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Freunde der bunten Blätter 

Nun sind bei uns alle Bäume kahl 

Nachdem Ron Limnos Michael und Conny noch so tolle Fotos eingestellt hatten  
war ich auch nochmal mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs.

Hier meine letzten Fotos dieses Jahr 

       

       

Und als letztes ein Foto von dem See wo ich das erste Mal einen Eisvogel gesehen habe und beobachten konnte wie er pfeilschnell ins Wasser gestürzt ist und mit einem Fisch wieder herauskam .
Leider ging das so schnell das ich meine Kamera noch nicht startklar hatte .

 

Nun hoffe ich auf einen goldigen Herbst 2011

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hi Axel,
Bild Nr. 2 - ein absoluter Traum!
Das könnte wirklich für eine Foto-Tapete herhalten.


----------



## Inken (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hi Axel!

Eva hat recht, genauso wie das letzte Bild.. Wirklich schön!!!!! 
Und das passende Wetter hat auch nicht gefehlt!
Toll!


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Gestern, bei sehr herbstlichem Wetter, GsD trocken...


----------



## axel (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Eva Maria 

Das sind ja sehr originelle Motive 
Also von dem Erdhaufen aud Foto 1 hätte ich auch gern 2 LKW s voll für meinen Garten :beten
Die Sitzgruppe find ich auch Klasse !
Danke fürs zeigen 

lg
axel


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

es herbstelt wieder.

  


1 Baum - 3 Perspektiven


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Herbst in Garten und Umgebung.


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Moin!

@Mitch
Den Baum von Bild 2 hast du doch schon oft fotografiert - wie wäre es denn man mit nem 4 Jahreszeiten Film aus Fotos vom Baum? Dürfte so schwer nicht sein. Festen Punkt in der Landschaft finden und markieren und dann mit nem fest voreingestellten Ständer Kamera drauf und mit notierten Einstellungen jeden Monat vielleicht 4 mal, oder öfter, Fotografieren... bist doch eh scheinbar öfter dort am Baum.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

und jetzt zeigt sie's wieder, die Goldrobinie... warum sie *Gold*robinie heißt


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

hier sind noch ein paar Herbstimpressionen:

  


Spinnweben:
    


der Nebel löst sich auf:


----------



## mitch (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,


das ist schon genial wie die Natur das immer einfärbt.


----------



## mitch (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

das Laub ist nun fast alles ab und die ersten Nachtfröste hinterlassen ihre Spuren:


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

es wird mal wieder Zeit für Herbstbilder:


----------



## Inken (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Wow Mitch, wie schön..

Gegenüber am Strassenrand leuchten derzeit die Hutträger:
   
​


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Mein Garten - Indian - Summer !


----------



## axel (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Fotofreunde

Bei dem schönen Wetter gestern hab ich eine Radtour gemacht um die Herbstfarben zu fotografieren.
Ich dachte ich zeig Euch mal einige Fotos davon.  

      

      

Hoffentlich gefallen sie Euch .

lg
axel


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Herbstfreunde,

sind das wieder schöne Farben  

Das  ist schon toll was man da alles vor die Linse bekommt  klasse Bilder


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Ja Axel ja , so sieht Indian Summer aus !
Am Besten wie in Bild 3 + 4 mit gelb, rot und grün zusammen !


----------



## ron (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Tolle bilder Mitch!

LG

Ron


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Noch mehr Herbst !


----------



## karsten. (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

garantiert photoshop-frei !


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Herbstfarben auf einem Waldspaziergang


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo,

Herbst wo bist du  (heute morgen)

 
  

zum Glück bleibt der erste Schnee nur im höhern Umland liegen




ach da hast du dich versteckt


----------



## axel (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Freunde der Herbstfarben 

Nachdem Ihr letztes Jahr hier so tolle farbenfrohe Fotos hier gezeigt habt , möchte ich den hoffentlich wieder bilderreichen Herbst hier neu starten .
Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos aus meinem Garten 

     

       

     

     

Ich hoffe auf  schöne Fotos von Euch 

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Klasse Fotos Axel,
stimmt einen so richtig gut ein... 
auf einen hoffentlich farbenfrohen Herbst


----------



## mitch (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hallo Axel,

deine Fotos sind mal wieder klasse geworden 

ja die Farben kommen so langsam in die Gänge

   

und die Schwäne  __ fliegen in ihr Winterquartier


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

ein bisschen rätseln ist erlaubt


----------



## Conny (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

dein neues Hobby :smoki
Fliegende Fische 
und der spiegelt sich im Wasser mit dem Indian Summer Wald


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

isch abe gar kein obby


----------



## Conny (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

 jetzt ist meine Schreibtisch ganz naß vom vielen Wasser beim Umdrehen

das ist ein tolles Bild, Karsten


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

Hi Karsten,

das ist doch dein berühmter Wurzelsee


----------



## karsten. (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Indian Summer*

da sind wir eben oft 

 

mfG


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2014)

Der Herbst kommt,


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2014)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
wollt ihr mal ein paar Kürbisse sehen?
Bitte sehr!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2014)

Klasse Bilder!!!!!


----------



## Ulli (4. Okt. 2014)

Auch bei mir im Garten ist "Endspurt"... 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
das schöne Wetter musste ich noch mal nützen um ein paar Herbstimpressionen einzufangen

       

         



@Goldkäferchen werden die Kürbisse auch noch verspeist oder sind die nur zum schauen - schöne Bilder + Motive

@Ulli wow, noch so viele Blüten - klasse


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

LG René


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
@mitch die Kürbisse kannst Du natürlich auch kaufen und essen.
Noch ein paar Herbstbilder vom Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen
Aber es ist nicht alles am Verblühen, wie ihr auf dem letzten Bild seht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Okt. 2014)

moin zusammen,
hier hat es auch einen wunderschönen Altweibersommer,
das WE war unglaublich! 22°C und das für Anfang Oktober
ist schon 'ne klasse Sache 

Samstagmorgen von der Terrasse aus fotografiert
 

Eine meiner Lieblingsrosen, die 'Caramella'
 

Euch allen eine schön sonnige Woche!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Okt. 2014)

hallo,
wunderschön Deine Caramella!
LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## Geisy (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Die sammeln sich und wollen in den Süden oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2014)

Geisy schrieb:


> Die sammeln sich und wollen in den Süden oder?


Nein, da ist die Koifutterdose bestimmt umgefallen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2014)

War soo genial der Himmel... und nur das Telefon dabei...


----------



## mitch (3. Nov. 2014)

Die ersten Herbstnebel wabern übers Land,

 

die Gänse __ fliegen tief ,

 


und andere warten einfach nur


----------



## Limnos (3. Nov. 2014)

Gestern war ich in einem Landschaftspark mit überwiegend amerikanischen Gewächsen. Sie vermittelten einen "fast" echten Eindruck eines "indian summer"s.


----------



## mitch (23. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
dann will ich hier mal wieder weitermachen - ist ja grad die passende Zeit


----------



## Limnos (24. Okt. 2016)

Ich nenne diesen post mal: "Jagd auf Roter Oktober"


----------



## mitch (31. Okt. 2016)

da sind noch ein paar passende Bilder zum Thema

"die letzten Schönheiten"
       



passend zu _Oíche Shamhna_


----------



## mitch (13. Nov. 2016)

hier noch ein paar Herbstimpressionen die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will


----------



## Patrick K (13. Nov. 2016)

Hi,  Bilder von Anfang November 2016,  der Himmel brennt

 

  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Limnos (14. Nov. 2016)

Das ist zwar schon jetzt mehr "german autumn" als Indian summer in meinem Garten! Aber man kann jetzt auch wieder etwas von den Teichen sehen.


                       

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (14. Nov. 2016)

Hallo , nun ein paar von heute 

 

 

 

  



Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2017)

es wird wieder bunt


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Sep. 2017)

Da hätt ich auch was.


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

schön
   

ned so schön
    

und wieder schön


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Okt. 2017)

@mitch, bei euch scheint der Herbst schon weiter fortgeschritten zu  sein als bei uns. Aber so langsam wird es jetzt auch bunt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2017)

bunt war es in Südfrankreich auch, und letzten Freitag auf dem Stilfser Joch lauerte sogar schon was anders


----------

